

SIGMOD Proceedings on Data Management - michael_dorfman
http://portal.acm.org/toc.cfm?id=1376616&type=proceeding&coll=portal&dl=ACM

======
michael_dorfman
There are a great number of articles here that should be of interest to
hackers. Full text is available to ACM members (with DL subscription).

